# Madison, Wi - Zones Combined to Reduce Surge?



## MadisonUberx (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi everyone -

I've only been driving about two weeks. Today I updated my Uber Partner app to find that two of Madison's downtown zones (University Campus and State Capitol) had been combined into one? 

If you look at the attached picture you can see that in the center of the picture where the zones connect at the "elbows" that is where there used to be a division. I am assuming this move was done to reduce surges to encourage more riders. I've heard of Uber reducing fares over the months, but couldn't find anything on randomly combining zones - if I missed obvious topics please let me know! 

Does anyone else have experience with this? I'm the type of guy who has only been driving surges after work, but see little reason to drive if surges are just going to be manipulated. 

Thanks all.


----------



## MadisonUberx (Dec 2, 2015)

Not allowing me to attach file in main post.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in SF and they have changed the surge zones. Now it seems like they are surging more often. Some are surging higher than before and some quite lower. Some also seem to combine at random times.


----------



## MadisonUberx (Dec 2, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I'm in SF and they have changed the surge zones. Now it seems like they are surging more often. Some are surging higher than before and some quite lower. Some also seem to combine at random times.


Interesting. I've been keeping a fairly close watch over the past 5 hours and it has yet to surge in the new combined zone. So far haven't seen any fluidity in the zones.


----------



## TinyDog (May 24, 2015)

I noticed they reduced the size of the zones back in Sept when the students came back. I'm guessing now that demand has evened out, they expand them again. There are still more zones than in August, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------

